# indicator light.



## havoc928 (Jul 14, 2008)

hello i have recently made a little fan to keep me cool while i am on my pc and i used an old case fan and hooked it up to a 9 volt(it actuallys works well) and i havent souldered anything yet and i have a spare red led lying around and wanted to know if there is an easy way to make an indicator so when the 9volt gets low it turns on...thanks


----------

